# Gurkha Centurian Gurkha Centurian Perfecto Cigar Review - Sleeper Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Gurkhas seem polarizing to me as some like them quite a bit and more seem to dismiss them. That said I was curious as to their perfecto/preferido ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Centurian Gurkha Centurian Perfecto Cigar Review - Sleeper Smoke


----------

